# Dirt/Gravel in Oceanside/Vista/Bonsall?



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

In the area for vacation, brought my new CX bike with me... wondering if there is any fun dirt/gravel nearby? I'm fairly close to Guajome but I figure after a couple laps around that I'll be done with it.

I know the Belgian Waffle Ride is down this way but I think I'm a bit too far north to get to any of that terrain. Any info appreciated.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Really late follow-up, but for anybody that ever searches on the topic, I ended up hitting trails that were near Calavera Lake in Carlsbad/Vista area. It was a bit gnarly for a CX bike, you could see a bunch of downhill runs set up for MTBers, etc... but was better than nothing.


----------

